# 1/350 M/V Cres - Losinjplov Croatia



## Lussino (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice models! What scale? 

Stephen


----------



## Lussino (May 4, 2014)

1/350


----------

